# Que seriez Vous capable de faire pour votre AMOUR et j'usqu'ou ? ( Hetero & HOMO )



## petitloup83 (26 Août 2005)

Bonjour a Tous

Le COEUR a ces raisons ????????????????


----------



## ToMacLaumax (26 Août 2005)

petitloup83 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour a Tous
> 
> Le COEUR a ces raisons ????????????????



... que les raisons ignorent   

C'est pas ça


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Août 2005)

Bien, apparement, tu n'es pas d'ici...

Alors je vais essayer de t'expliquer gentiment avec des mots que tout le monde peut comprendre...

Bien...

Les abeilles butinent.

Partons de là...


----------



## ToMacLaumax (26 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bien, apparement, tu n'es pas d'ici...
> 
> Alors je vais essayer de t'expliquer gentiment avec des mots que tout le monde peut comprendre...
> 
> ...




... oui partons de là... et puis


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Août 2005)

Je cherche...

Tu crois que c'est facile toi !


----------



## laurent1 (26 Août 2005)

... ca part bien! sonnyboy! president!


----------



## ToMacLaumax (26 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je cherche...
> 
> Tu crois que c'est facile toi !



ben non, c'est bien pour ça que c'est toi qui t'y colle 

 sonnyboy président


----------



## La SAGEsse (27 Août 2005)

Tiens, 
Sonnyboy Président ?
De quoi ?


----------



## Malow (27 Août 2005)

Pour répondre à la question de départ....je ferais tout pour mon amour...TOUT...et je défis qui que ce soit de me donner un exemple qui pourrait me contredire


----------



## chandler_jf (27 Août 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Pour répondre à la question de départ....je ferais tout pour mon amour...TOUT...et je défis qui que ce soit de me donner un exemple qui pourrait me contredire



tu pourrais changer tes idéaux ???


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Pour répondre à la question de départ....je ferais tout pour mon amour...TOUT...et je défis qui que ce soit de me donner un exemple qui pourrait me contredire



Je parie mon trident qu'il y en à qui ne vont pas tarder à relever (le défi) 

Sinon à mon tour de répondre ... 

j'irais décrocher la lune j'irais voler la fortune s'il me le demandait ... :love:
j'irais jusqu'au bout du monde je me ferai teindre en blonde .. :mouais: euh non là faut pas déconner ! :hein:


----------



## NED (27 Août 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Je parie mon trident qu'il y en à qui ne vont pas tarder à relever (le défi)



Y coute combien ton trident?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Y coute combien ton trident?



 piouuf ça se calcule même plus, ton épée lampe-torche dépanneuse c'est rien à côté, et puis c'est avec malow que je parie, elle s'y connait elle ...


----------



## Malow (27 Août 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> tu pourrais changer tes idéaux ???



Biensûr...logiquement, la personne que j'aime a les mêmes idéaux que moi...


----------



## Malow (27 Août 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Je parie mon trident qu'il y en à qui ne vont pas tarder à relever (le défi)
> 
> Sinon à mon tour de répondre ...
> 
> ...



Même pas une perruque blonde juste pour une nuit....?


----------



## NED (27 Août 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> piouuf ça se calcule même plus, ton épée lampe-torche dépanneuse c'est rien à côté, et puis c'est avec malow que je parie, elle s'y connait elle ...


Bon ba je vous laisse troquer entre vous...:rateau: 
je garde ma lampe torche elle pourra encore me servir, on sait jamais...  
Good night


----------



## petitloup83 (27 Août 2005)

pour le bout du monde moi s'est fait.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Même pas une perruque blonde juste pour une nuit....?


Ah mais une perruque c'est pas pareil ! 

_(ceci dit ...j'ai fait rouge, rose, orange mais pour moi  )_


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Bon ba je vous laisse troquer entre vous...:rateau:
> je garde ma lampe torche elle pourra encore me servir, on sait jamais...
> Good night



Ah non faut répondre à la question d'abord ! 

euh si je puis me permettre, je rajouterais que je serais prête à gratter,  longtemps et fort ... :rose:


----------



## petitloup83 (27 Août 2005)

Alord qu'avaient vous FAIT de FOU pour votre AMOUR


PS:signaler vous HETERO ou GAY


----------



## La SAGEsse (27 Août 2005)

petitloup83 a dit:
			
		

> PS:signaler vous HETERO ou GAY



Pourquoi ?


----------



## petitloup83 (27 Août 2005)

Pourquoi PAS ?
DISCUTION SANS TABOU
et SANS SEX il y a d'autres  site pour cela


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2005)

on noterat que les lesbiennes sont exclus...
:rateau: 
(c net que les orientations sexuelles de chacun sont super importantes pour un thread qu'est voué a partir en vrille  )

sonny, on attend la suite... on s'emmerde ferme la...


----------



## sofiping (27 Août 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> on noterat que les lesbiennes sont exclu*e*s :rateau:
> (c net que les orientations sexuelles de chacun sont super importantes pour un thread qu'est voué a partir en vrille  )



les lesbiennes ne sont pas exclues .... Homo c'est pour les filles et les gars non ???


----------



## petitloup83 (27 Août 2005)

les lesbiennes font partie des HOMO il me semble


----------



## Freelancer (27 Août 2005)

petitloup83 a dit:
			
		

> PS:signaler vous HETERO ou GAY





			
				petitloup83 a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi PAS ?
> DISCUTION SANS TABOU
> et SANS SEX il y a d'autres  site pour cela



Et sans correcteur orthographique non plus apparemment... 

Perso, je m'en tape des choix de vie de chacun. Si tu lis ces forums régulièrement, tu peux t'apercevoir qu'on vient sur Macgé pour autre chose.
Comme tu le dis toi-même, il y a d'autres sites pour çà


----------



## petitloup83 (27 Août 2005)

Du calme...
le flood c'est mal...

Foguenne


----------



## toys (27 Août 2005)

heu a partir de quand on peut le faire partir en vrille se tradada car je vois pas se qui la a faire ici!
la sexualité de chaq'un on s'en fou a part si il est macofile ou la il peut y avoir un raport avec un forum technique: lecteur cd bloqué.....  
pour la question de base qui elle pouvais être interressente:

tout a condition quelle ne me change pas en un autre que je ne suis pas!


----------



## CBi (27 Août 2005)

Pour répondre à la question de départ = voir (ou plutôt écouter) "suçothérapie" sur  Arte Radio


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Août 2005)

rien compris a ce fil.....
c'est un fil de discution avec nos experience diverses et variées, comme d'hab...
ou un style de Meetic deguisé....avec un bô annoncé votre sexualité que je selectionne...:mouais:
pas tout saisi.....
en tout cas, je ne vois pas l'interet de preciser hetero ou homo.....:hein:

dans: "  Que seriez Vous capable de faire pour votre AMOUR ", le sexe de cet amour ou le notre n'est pas indiqué....pas besoin de preciser..........

enfin, faites ce que vous voulez, mais je comprend pas trop.....


----------



## Foguenne (27 Août 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Biensûr...logiquement, la personne que j'aime a les mêmes idéaux que moi...



A bon ?
C'est bizarre, je ne vois pas ça comme ça.
Pour ma part je dirais plutôt:"il est possible que la personne que j'aime possède  les mêmes idéaux que moi." 



Petite note pour les quelques cocos surexités du moment (petitloup83,...) il va falloir penser à vous calmer...


----------



## petitloup83 (27 Août 2005)

Dommage que personnes ne veux parler de ce qui pourrais faire part AMOUR 
et pour ceux que le sujets gene TAMPIS


----------



## joeldu18cher (27 Août 2005)

aller la rejoindre sur un autre continent alors que je n'en ai guere l'argent et que je n'ai jamais pris l'avion .. :rateau:


----------



## joeldu18cher (27 Août 2005)

question à la ardisson : seriez vous capable de l'aider à enterrer quelqu'un qu'il ou elle viendrait de tuer ...?


----------



## Bilbo (27 Août 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> question à la ardisson : seriez vous capable de l'aider à enterrer quelqu'un qu'il ou elle viendrait de tuer ...?


Ça dépend. Si c'est petitloup83 ou un des imbéciles qui veulent mettre sonny comme président, la chose pourrait me séduire. 

À+


----------



## petitloup83 (27 Août 2005)

Sympa Merci


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Août 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Ça dépend. Si c'est petitloup83 ou un des imbéciles qui veulent mettre sonny comme président, la chose pourrait me séduire.
> 
> À+



Merde, j'avais préparé mon discour d'investiture...

Je vous en ferai part la semaine prochaine quand même j'suis sympa...


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Août 2005)

petitloup83 a dit:
			
		

> Sympa Merci



Tout le monde est trés sympa, ici tu vas voir... c'est un vrai plaisir...

Y a à boire et à manger pour les hétéro hystériques, les hétéro qu'ont pas choisi, les homos à la mode, les homos qui s'ignorent, les autres...

Y a juste un truc....

Juste un truc, mais de taille...

Si tu crois que c'est mieux que dehors tu vas être déçu... trés déçu...

Et je pèse momo, euh mes mots...


----------



## jahrom (27 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> "Et je pèse momo, euh mes mots..."




Tu me retires l'homo de la bouche.
Mais ne commençons pas à jouer sur l'homo, en plus c'est pas drôle...  


Moi je serais capable de TOUT aussi, sauf une chose : la tromper. :love: 

PS : je vois pas en quoi la sexualité vient jouer un rôle la dedans ??!!


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Août 2005)

Moi non plus, la sexualité c'est sérieux, on ne le repettera jamais assez.

C'est pourquoi il est illusoire d'en parler avec une femme...


----------



## Nobody (27 Août 2005)

petitloup83 a dit:
			
		

> Dommage que personnes ne veux parler de ce qui pourrais faire part AMOUR
> et pour ceux que le sujets gene TAMPIS




Tiens? Mais quel est donc ce petit personnage?


----------



## Nexka (27 Août 2005)

petitloup83 a dit:
			
		

> Dommage que personnes ne veux parler de ce qui pourrais faire part AMOUR




Tient, regarde la, un sujet de Fab Fab qui répond à ta question  :love:


----------



## Malow (27 Août 2005)

Je pense que le sujet de départ peut nous ammener de riches arguments et autres opinions tout aussi diverses....par exemple, au début, on m'a demandé si par amour je pouvais changer mes idéaux. J'aurais pu argumenter plus longuement, mais il était tard. 

Mais n'y a-t-il donc personne ici qui aime ???  personne n'est amoureux ici ??? 

Sonnyboy, "illusoire de parler de sexe avec une femme", je suis d'accord, la femme  préfère le pratiquer...


----------



## Malow (27 Août 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> A bon ?
> C'est bizarre, je ne vois pas ça comme ça.
> Pour ma part je dirais plutôt:"il est possible que la personne que j'aime possède  les mêmes idéaux que moi."




Il est vrai que mes préférences vont vers des personnes qui ont les mêmes idéaux que moi ( en amour biensûr), il serait peu probable que la relation tienne longtemps sinon. Je parle ici des idéaux de fonds, des façons de voire la vie par exemple... c'est un point commun important...le reste, ce n'est que concessions et évolution.


----------



## La SAGEsse (27 Août 2005)

petitloup83 a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi PAS ?
> DISCUTION SANS TABOU
> et SANS SEX il y a d'autres  site pour cela



Dans le titre de ton fil, homo ou hetero ne sont pas dissociés, par la suite tu demande de preciser.
Je ne vois pas pourquoi et tu ne reponds donc pas a ma question.
Penses-tu qu'un hetero est capable d'aller plus loin en amour qu'un homo et vice versa ?

Et pourquoi sans sex? C'est un fil platonique ?


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Août 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Mais n'y a-t-il donc personne ici qui aime ???  personne n'est amoureux ici ???
> 
> Sonnyboy, "illusoire de parler de sexe avec une femme", je suis d'accord, la femme  préfère le pratiquer...



Y a peut être aussi moyen d'aimer plus discrètement, on est pas obligé de faire un site internet à chaque fois qu'on baise...

Mais j'me comprends...

Quand à la femme qui preferre le pratiquer, ça c'est bon pour la télé, le monde entier m'est témoins que des deux c'est l'homme qui est le plus demandeur... Et de loin...

Attention, inutile d'aller me chercher les habituels "c'est parce que vous savez vous y prendre", ou les "vous êtes de grosses brutes" ou n'importe quel lieu commun à la con qui a fait les belles heures des féministes à la petite semaine, même pas lesbiennes...

Je relis...

ça va je me suis pas trop laché....


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2005)

petitloup83 a dit:
			
		

> Alord qu'avaient vous FAIT de FOU pour votre AMOUR
> 
> 
> PS:signaler vous HETERO ou GAY




T'es un grand malade toi, et t'attends pas Vendredi...

Et les zoophiles ?


----------



## jahrom (27 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> "Quand à la femme qui preferre le pratiquer, ça c'est bon pour la télé, le monde entier m'est témoins que des deux c'est l'homme qui est le plus demandeur... Et de loin..."




Heureusement, j'ai pour ma part rencontré des femmes d'exceptions confirmant cette règle...


----------



## ToMacLaumax (27 Août 2005)

Ça farte ici


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Août 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement, j'ai pour ma part rencontré des femmes d'exceptions confirmant cette règle...



Oui biensur, le poncif est valable pour les mecs aussi...

On sait que tu es d'une virilité à toute épreuve mon lapinou, te sens pas attaqué personnellement, et puis tu sais mes propos n'engagent que moi...

Mais bon... il est bon parfois d'être prosaïque et les statistiques ne mentent pas...

Je dis pas qu'il est impossible de vivre en couple agréablement (je le dis pas car j'y arrive...) mais croire que c'est facile relève de la niaiserie. La vie n'est pas qu'une interminable partie de baise ou tout le monde prend son pied, tout en secouant son partenaire d'orgasmes retentissants...

On en reparlera certainement à l'occase, au détour du prochain thread à la mord moi le noeud du style "je comprends pas les femmes, je me suis encore fait plaquer"...


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Oui en fait le docteur avait raison : _tu vas mieux je trouve._
> Et puis le Valium© en ampoule ça te fait un beau poil.
> :love:  :love:  :love:



Oui, moi aussi je trouve que je vais mieux...

Surtout aprés avoir coupé à la hache une bonne tranche de vie...


----------



## ToMacLaumax (27 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> [...]
> 
> ... *mord moi le noeud ...*



Tu es sûr


----------



## Malow (27 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Quand à la femme qui preferre le pratiquer, ça c'est bon pour la télé, le monde entier m'est témoins que des deux c'est l'homme qui est le plus demandeur... Et de loin...
> 
> 
> ça va je me suis pas trop laché....



C'était une généralité ? tu as sans doute oublié quelques exceptions... 
Lâche toi....car tu me fais rire quand tu vas au bout des choses  

Certaines femmes sont dotées d'une libido féroce et sans limites, et pas qu'à la télé, rassures toi 
T'en auras rencontré au moins une sur ta route


----------



## ToMacLaumax (27 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> [...]
> 
> Surtout aprés avoir coupé à la *hache* une bonne tranche de vie...




Tu as encore fait dans la dentelle


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Août 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Certaines femmes sont dotées d'une libido féroce et sans limites, et pas qu'à la télé, rassures toi
> T'en auras rencontré au moins une sur ta route



Oui mais souvent on a pas le droit de faire l'amour à l'hopital psychiatrique..


----------



## ToMacLaumax (27 Août 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> [...]
> 
> Certaines femmes sont dotées d'une *libido féroce* et sans limites, et pas qu'à la télé, rassures toi
> T'en auras rencontré au moins une sur ta route




Ça, se saurait ça... non ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Août 2005)

et voila...
yen a un qu'essaye de causer sentiments, jolis trucs et tout le bordel, et au bout de deux pages, ça parle cul, cul, cul...
'pouvez pas vous en empecher hein!!


----------



## Malow (27 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Oui biensur, le poncif est valable pour les mecs aussi...
> 
> 
> 
> Mais bon... il est bon parfois d'être prosaïque et les statistiques ne mentent pas...




 j'aime quand tu parles comme ça


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> et voila...
> yen a un qu'essaye de causer sentiments, jolis trucs et tout le bordel, et au bout de deux pages, ça parle cul, cul, cul...
> 'pouvez pas vous en empecher hein!!



Nan...:rose:


----------



## ToMacLaumax (27 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> et voila...
> yen a un qu'essaye de causer sentiments, jolis trucs et tout le bordel, et au bout de deux pages, ça parle cul, cul, cul...
> 'pouvez pas vous en empecher hein!!




ben si ... cinq minutes


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Août 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> j'aime quand tu parles comme ça



Arrête, tu m'excites, et je vais encore aller battre mon chien...


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Août 2005)

ToMacLaumax a dit:
			
		

> ben si ... cinq minutes


 ouais ouais, l'equivalent de deux pages, quoi, c'est bien ce que je disais...


----------



## Malow (27 Août 2005)

ToMacLaumax a dit:
			
		

> Tu as encore fait dans la dentelle



Scato ?


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Août 2005)

L'avant dernière page, rattrape toutes les autres...


----------



## ToMacLaumax (27 Août 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Scato ?




non pas du tout  :mouais: 

mais vous peut-être    
Le plus important, c'est de participer


----------



## jahrom (27 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Oui biensur, le poncif est valable pour les mecs aussi...
> 
> On sait que tu es d'une virilité à toute épreuve mon lapinou, te sens pas attaqué personnellement, et puis tu sais mes propos n'engagent que moi...



Non, non je ne me sentais pas attaqué... Je pense juste qu'il y a un décalage entre ce que sont les femmes, et ce que les hommes pensent qu'elles sont...
Mais bon de toute façon les généralités n'ont jamais apportées grand chose et sont bien souvent stériles...



			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais bon... il est bon parfois d'être prosaïque et les statistiques ne mentent pas...



Si on cause statistiques, je suis persuadé qu'en couple 100 % des femmes ont un rapport lorsqu'elles en ont envie... les hommes beaucoup mais alors beaucoup moins... Et après on crois "que l'on sait y faire"...



			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je dis pas qu'il est impossible de vivre en couple agréablement (je le dis pas car j'y arrive...) mais croire que c'est facile relève de la niaiserie.



Qui a dit que c'etait facile ??? Pas moi en tout cas... Bien au contraire...



			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> La vie n'est pas qu'une interminable partie de baise ou tout le monde prend son pied, tout en secouant son partenaire d'orgasmes retentissants...



ça oui, c'est à la télé... mais en cripté...



			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> On en reparlera certainement à l'occase, au détour du prochain thread à la mord moi le noeud du style "je comprends pas les femmes, je me suis encore fait plaquer"...



Et si nous retournions dans le sujet... c'est à dire l'Amour mes frères...:love:
pas le vil sexe qui n'est que perdition de notre société moderne...

Entrez entrez il reste de la place dans le fond...


----------



## ToMacLaumax (27 Août 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> [...]
> 
> 
> Et si nous retournions dans le sujet... c'est à dire l'Amour mes frères...:love:
> ...




Le sexe, fait quand même partie de la nature humaine   

Bon, c'est où qu'il reste de la place


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Août 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Et si nous retournions dans le sujet... c'est à dire l'Amour mes frères...:love:
> pas le vil sexe qui n'est que perdition de notre société moderne...
> 
> Entrez entrez il reste de la place dans le fond...



Je ne m'en étais pas éloigné.

Je ne suis qu'amour...


----------



## jahrom (27 Août 2005)

ToMacLaumax a dit:
			
		

> Le sexe, fait quand même partie de la nature humaine
> 
> Bon, c'est où qu'il reste de la place



Jeune homme cette église est la seule échangiste du coin...
Les hommes seuls ne rentrent pas... (sauf le dimanche soir)


----------



## Malow (27 Août 2005)

ToMacLaumax a dit:
			
		

> non pas du tout  :mouais:
> 
> mais vous peut-être
> Le plus important, c'est de participer



non, mais imaginatifs


----------



## ToMacLaumax (27 Août 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Jeune homme cette église est la seule échangiste du coin...
> Les hommes seuls ne rentrent pas... (sauf le dimanche soir)




Arf ...   

Et si, je suis accompagné de ma libido


----------



## ToMacLaumax (27 Août 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> non, mais imaginatifs




Hum, intéressant ça dites-moi  :rose:


----------



## jahrom (27 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> et voila...
> yen a un qu'essaye de causer sentiments, jolis trucs et tout le bordel, et au bout de deux pages, ça parle cul, cul, cul...
> 'pouvez pas vous en empecher hein!!



Mais nous attendons de pied ferme ton témoignage Bobby...:love:

A ce propos, ta belle soeur Sue Ellen à toujours des soucis avec l'alcool ?


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Août 2005)

Bien je crois que le ton est donné... je vais pouvoir aller faire caca...


----------



## jahrom (27 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bien je crois que le ton est donné... je vais pouvoir aller faire caca...




Ho tu sais, tu peux faire ici si tu veux...


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Août 2005)

Non, je ne fais que dans le thread de Roberto...


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Août 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Mais nous attendons de pied ferme ton témoignage Bobby...:love:



bon bon bon, ok...




			
				joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> aller la rejoindre sur un autre continent alors que je n'en ai guere l'argent et que je n'ai jamais pris l'avion .. :rateau:



ben voila, ça j'ai fait...
11000 bornes quand meme... 


...


voila voila...
Ca c'est fait...

sinon, des temoignages, niveau caca?
Ca a l'air plus marrant quand meme


----------



## jahrom (27 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> bon bon bon, ok...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




pas mal 11000 bornes....

A mon tour :

Je l'ai attendu 29 ans...


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Août 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> pas mal 11000 bornes....
> 
> A mon tour :
> 
> Je l'ai attendu 29 ans...


 'vois pas le rapport avec le caca... 

ok je sors...


----------



## ToMacLaumax (27 Août 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> pas mal 11000 bornes....
> 
> A mon tour :
> 
> Je l'ai attendu 29 ans...



Je l'attends toujours...

 :hein:  :rose:


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Août 2005)

ToMacLaumax a dit:
			
		

> ben si ... cinq minutes



Ah? j'avais mal compris alors...


----------



## ToMacLaumax (27 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Ah? j'avais mal compris alors...




oui, cinq minutes, c'est le temps qu'il t'a fallu pour comprendre


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Août 2005)

c'est pas encore parti dans le super phallique.....suis etonné.....
ça partait pourtant bien.....


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Août 2005)

d'ailleurs, on oublie une partie de la question de depart...
"que seriez-vous capable de faire", ça maintenant c'est vu, ok...

mais "jusqu'ou"?

...

je dirais que ça depend de la morphologie de chacun...


----------



## ToMacLaumax (27 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas encore parti dans le super phallique.....suis etonné.....
> ça partait pourtant bien.....




ouiap, on t'attend pour les choses "sérieuses"


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Août 2005)

ToMacLaumax a dit:
			
		

> ouiap, on t'attend pour les choses "sérieuses"


 chut, justement j'y travaillais, là...


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Août 2005)

ToMacLaumax a dit:
			
		

> ouiap, on t'attend pour les choses "sérieuses"






			
				bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> chut, justement j'y travaillais, là...




super, comme ça, je peux deléguer....
il est bon le Bobby pour les trucs salaces...


_ps: vu que je ne peux pas, quelqu'un pourrai bouler Bobby pour l'ensemble de son oeuvre, merci...
(une grosse frappe de preference...)_


----------



## ToMacLaumax (27 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> chut, justement j'y travaillais, là...





vas-y bobby, vas-y


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Août 2005)

arretez vos conneries j'vais m'faire reperer...


----------



## ToMacLaumax (27 Août 2005)

Bon et le sonny, pas encore fini son caca


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> arretez vos conneries j'vais m'faire reperer...



bouge pas, je te couvre....


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Août 2005)

ToMacLaumax a dit:
			
		

> Bon et le sonny, pas encore fini son caca


 ah ben "il seme et il s'en va" tu sais...


----------



## ToMacLaumax (27 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ah ben "il seme et il s'en va" tu sais...




ben ouais mais il est long là   :mouais:


----------



## guytantakul (27 Août 2005)

Allez, réponse sérieuse (je précise, c'est si rare de ma part) :

Que seriez Vous capable de faire pour votre AMOUR et j'usqu'ou ?

Faire l'amour, jusqu'à plus en être capable.

J'ai bon ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Août 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Allez, réponse sérieuse (je précise, c'est si rare de ma part) :
> 
> Que seriez Vous capable de faire pour votre AMOUR et j'usqu'ou ?
> 
> ...




t'as bon...


----------



## guytantakul (27 Août 2005)

merci, t'es un amour !


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Août 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> merci, t'es un amour !



de rien....


----------



## Pierrou (27 Août 2005)

Jusqu'où iriez vous par amour?


Ben hier chuis allé sur le toit récupérer cet enculé de chat qui s'était barré quand j'avais voulu le....

Faut vraiment que j'l'aime ce con !!


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Août 2005)

que ferais-je pas amour....?
payer 80¤ une petite p....


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2005)

> Que seriez Vous capable de faire pour votre AMOUR et j'usqu'ou ? ( Hetero & HOMO )




plutot de preciser  que penchant sexuel on a pour repondre a 
 "Que seriez Vous capable de faire pour votre AMOUR et j'usqu'ou''
il serail mieux, vraiment mieux de preciser l'age 

a chaque age on ne reagi pas de la meme facon   

perso

a 20 j'ai tout quitté, famille , etudes et carrement alléee dans un pays etranger

a 30 j'ai quitté un homme que j'amais enormement et pour qu'il ne revienne plus je suis sortie avec le premier venu

a 39 je ne fera  plus jamais RIEN pour un amour


----------



## ToMacLaumax (27 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Jusqu'où iriez vous par amour?
> 
> 
> Ben hier chuis allé sur le toit récupérer cet enculé de chat qui s'était barré quand j'avais voulu le....
> ...




Ha ben voilà ... ça c'est de l'amour


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> a 30 j'ai quitté un homme que j'amais enormement et pour qu'il ne revienne plus je suis sortie avec le premier venu



Dans la vie faut toujours être le premier...


----------



## Jose Culot (27 Août 2005)

Dans les nanas en Belgique nous n?avons que des mauvaises et des super mauvaises.
 Moi j?ai de la chance je suis tombé sur une mauvaise et vous ne pouvez pas vous imaginer tout ce que je peux faire pour ne pas l?étrangler au moins une fois par jour.
Enfin je me dis, qu?immanquablement un jour où l?autre j?en prendrai pour 20 ans??

Quand on aime on a toujours 20 ans.


----------



## guytantakul (27 Août 2005)

Mais non, le crime passionnel, c'est 5 ans avec un bon avocat (voire 10 max avec un juri majoritairement célibataire). 
T'aurais tort de te priver


----------



## Jec (27 Août 2005)

Heu moi par amour je suis prêt à aller prendre une douche et la rejoindre !! 
Ok , c'est un minimum ...


----------



## petitloup83 (27 Août 2005)

relancon le debat
et pour l'adoptionque Que choisir ?
Un CHIEN
Une CHIENNE
Un HOMME
Une FEMME                  :hein::hein::hein:


Faites votre choix moi je vais me coucher je reviendrais demain

BONNE NUIT A TOUS


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Août 2005)

est-ce necessaire de relancer ce fil.....


----------



## ToMacLaumax (27 Août 2005)

petitloup83 a dit:
			
		

> relancon le debat
> et pour l'adoptionque Que choisir ?
> Un CHIEN
> Une CHIENNE
> ...




Là, dans le cas présent, une femme  :hein:    

Non, c'est pour rire  c'est un Mac Mini que j'adopte


----------



## Ti'punch (27 Août 2005)

supression personnelle de message


----------



## guytantakul (27 Août 2005)

à quand la supression générale de thread ?


----------



## loustic (27 Août 2005)

petitloup83 a dit:
			
		

> relancon le debat
> BONNE NUIT A TOUS


Pour relanquer le début du débat : ce sujet avait déjà été proposé et, si ma mémoire ne me trahit pas, ma réponse était :
LA VAISSELLE !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Août 2005)

petitloup83 a dit:
			
		

> Faites votre choix moi je vais me coucher je reviendrais demain
> 
> BONNE NUIT A TOUS


 
Houla ; il est tard! Allo, Macha?... Oui ; une Napolitaine, mais sans olives...


----------



## La SAGEsse (28 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Houla ; il est tard! Allo, Macha?... Oui ; une Napolitaine, mais sans olives...


T'as encore faim ?


----------



## petitloup83 (28 Août 2005)

cela depend , a la qeue le le ,entre MEC je prefaire etre le dernier


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Août 2005)

Alors voilà, je suis embété, car j'ai encore envie de foutre la merde, mais si je le fais j'ai peur de prolonger exagérément la vie de ce thread dont l'inutilité et la platitude ne nous aura pas échappé...

Alors je sais pas...

J'me tate.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2005)

> j'me tate



ouais... c'est la conclusion qui s'impose en fait.


----------



## toys (28 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'me tate.



s'est pas un peut tôt pour ça?


----------



## SveDec (28 Août 2005)

Ca dépend de l'amour en question 
Voilà, c'était ma réponse, on peut fermer maintenant si vous voulez


----------

